
Practical NLP for Finding Wifi in Hostels - racketracer
http://www.racketracer.com/2015/11/18/practical-natural-language-processing-for-determing-wifi-quality-in-hostels/
======
MatthewWilkes
Based on the title I was sure this was going to be about how to phrase
requests for WiFi access in places you aren't staying.

~~~
chippy
"You want to tell me where the wifi is you are feeling good for me."

------
nippoo
It's worth mentioning www.hotelwifitest.com as a (probably?) more accurate way
of determining wifi speed and price...

~~~
mistercow
That can't tell you if the range is crappy, or if it cuts out often.

------
dboreham
Ah. I was thinking it was the other kind of NLP : "These are not the access
points you are looking for"...

~~~
samstave
I like this version better.

As an aside - have you read about the supposed NLP used by Obama in his speech
cadence and delivery? I think its quite fascinating... just google Obama NLP

------
mistercow
> Overall there’s too much information that can’t really get stuffed into 140
> characters which is quite a sham

You could have a "verbose" mode (e.g. put -v at the end of the tweet) which
abbreviates everything to one or two characters and omits the best review
phrase.

------
hyyypr
This is interesting.

Yelp has also started doing something along these lines selecting quotes from
reviews in which a word that occurs frequently has been found.

~~~
benten10
I would suspect that instead of word frequency, they likely use TF-IDF (or
even better, BM25[1]) or LDA [2] to identify relevant keywords to highlight.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okapi_BM25](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okapi_BM25)

2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_Dirichlet_allocation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_Dirichlet_allocation)

